# D rings for harnesses



## Jennin24 (Jun 10, 2012)

Where do you guys get your little D rings for the clothing and harnesses that you make? Also, what size rings do you recommend for smaller chi's?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Some craft stores carry them, ebay sell them, but I get mine from here Dog Collar Buckles, Snap Hooks, Metal D Rings, Nylon Webbing and Kits for Collars as theirs are the best quality. (They sell cast as well as the usual welded ones)
The size depends on what size snap hook the lead has, I use 1/2" as they are big enough for all commercial leads, but 3/8" would be big/strong enough for a Chi.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi,

I got mine of ebay. The size of them really depends on what size of webbing (for a harness) you choose to have.


----------



## Jennin24 (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks! I will check some of these out!


----------



## Jennin24 (Jun 10, 2012)

Since Khorra is so tiny and I am having a hard time finding a harness to fit her, I was thinking on making her a dress that is also a harness so I would only need the D ring. I just wasn't sure of where to go. I really like the website that has all of the parts to make an actual harness. May try that sometime. I just like having the excuse to attempt making some cute dresses, lol!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Home Depot carries cute colored ones in all sizes, even the 1". Home Depot has the cheapest I've found.


----------



## Jennin24 (Jun 10, 2012)

woodard2009 said:


> Home Depot carries cute colored ones in all sizes, even the 1". Home Depot has the cheapest I've found.


Thanks, I actually have a couple Hope Depot's very close by.


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

I got mine a micheals crafts I get 6 for 1.99 (I think it was) compared to the 4 for more at Joanns. 

Oh and I use 3/4 d rings. 

Thanks Stella for the link, definitly will be ordering from the sight next chance I get to see how I like the cast ones.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

The people at CDW are lovely too, really helpful.


----------

